# XiKar Resource Pipe Lighter v Classic Zippo Review



## Ken Hastings (Jun 28, 2012)

Cigar monster had a killer deal with free shipping so I got one. Nice lighter with nice heft. As I scored some free XiKar Butane at the Rocky Mountain Cigar Festival that is what I'm feeding it. I wonder if Cigar Monster got a deal on these as the opening for the flame is a crude hole not neatly shaped. The tools are good although the tamper is on the small side. The lighter is very sensitive to flame size. Don't have it set just right and it won't light. Don't thumb it quickly and assertively and it won't light. Does not like any kind of wind. In the wind you have to cup and protect it like a match. 

Compared with a straight up classic 1982 vintage zippo burning genuine zippo fuel it's a loser for me. The zippo is windproof, reliable and a classic. I've done side by side taste tests and with zippo fuel and a few seconds pause to let the flame stabilize I can not taste the difference. I've not got the zippo pipe insert you can either draw the flame down or hold the pipe sideways when lighting with the traditional zippo. Both methods work. A $2 pipe tool is far superior not only for a larger tamper but the poker will reach the hole on some pipes that the resource will never reach it's too short. I'm not talk monster pipes here, very normal standard shapes and sizes are too much for the Resource poker.

Hope that helps,


----------



## KickinItInSD (Aug 4, 2010)

I have a hard time lighting my pipe with the Zippo insert. I feel like I don't get a concentrated enough pull of air to the flame, and the flame never really makes it into the chamber. Is this the case for anyone else?


----------

